# I went a little crazy...



## missgingerlee (May 5, 2007)

I went to my local Pro Store today and went crazy buying things! Here's my list...


*2 Pro Palette X15 Eye*​ 
*LipGelee*
*Slicked Pink*
*Moonstone*
*Gemshine*​ 
*Slimshine*
*Bare*
*Funshine*
*Long Stem Rose*
*Ultra-Elegant*​ 

*Eye Kohl*
*Minted*​ 
*Tehnakohl Liner*
*Greyprint*​ 


*Liquidlast Liner*
*Pinkcraft*
*Point Black*
*Coco Bar*​ 
*Pigment*
*Viz A Violet*
*Jardin Aires*​ 
*Eyeshadow*
*Arena*
*Vanilla*
*Phloof *
*Ricepapaer*
*Shroom*
*Steamy*
*Shimmermoss*
*Da Bling*
*All That Glitters*
*Soft Brown*
*Bisque*
*Stars and Rockets*
*Grain*
*Crystal Avalanche*
*Sushi Flower*
*Parfait Amour*
*Floral Fantasy*
*Seedling*
*Rose Blanc*
*Juiced*
*Samoa Silk*
*Aquadisiac*
*Goldmine*​*                                  Gorgeous Gold*

Sad thing is, I STILL have things I want!


----------



## foxyqt (May 5, 2007)

*steals your eyeshadows* haha awesome haul!!


----------



## Dana72 (May 5, 2007)

wow


----------



## HayleyVengeance (May 5, 2007)

wow very nice


----------



## little teaser (May 5, 2007)

enjoy!


----------



## Krasevayadancer (May 5, 2007)

A lil crazy is right, but all for a good cause :-D


----------



## missgingerlee (May 5, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Krasevayadancer* 

 
_A lil crazy is right, but all for a good cause :-D_

 
Yeah, tell that to my boyfriend!


----------



## stefania905 (May 6, 2007)

wowwwieee!!


----------



## LineausBH58 (May 6, 2007)

a little!!!! haa haa great haul!


----------



## Ms. Z (May 7, 2007)

nice haul!


----------



## SeXyChULa (May 8, 2007)

WoW lucky you!! I can only dream of the day I can drop some cash on a haul like that...haha. Call me Ginuwine...cause I'm SOOO Anxious to get my hands on some of those slimshines...I tested them...but couldn't purchase any...payday couldn't come fast enough!


----------



## missBOMBcheLLe (May 10, 2007)

wowzers!!! lucky yOo!!! i know yOo're going to enjoy


----------



## Fearnotsomuch (May 10, 2007)

WOW.. that is an intense haul!!


----------



## corngrl2 (May 11, 2007)

excellent haul!   I bet it was a rush walking away with all that mu!


----------



## CaraAmericana (May 11, 2007)

SOOOOOO! There should be no excuses for no FOTDs!!!!!!


----------



## KeshieShimmer (May 11, 2007)

oh my, I hope you are working extra hours for that haul! haha


----------



## yummy411 (May 11, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CaraAmericana* 

 
_SOOOOOO! There should be no excuses for no FOTDs!!!!!!_

 
yes put the haulage to work!!


----------



## missgingerlee (May 11, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *corngrl2* 

 
_excellent haul! I bet it was a rush walking away with all that mu!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I was a _very_ happy girl when I left. I know I probably looked a little weird, because I was carrying around a giant MAC bag, and acting like it was the most important bag on the planet.


----------



## lilmzkimmylady (May 11, 2007)

wowwwww needless to say I'm super jealous! haha enjoy your haul! =D


----------



## MACisME (May 11, 2007)

a little crazy? ha just a little


----------



## chermosa (May 13, 2007)

wow, biggest haul I've ever seen!


----------



## MisaMayah (May 13, 2007)

That's AMAZING...I wish I could spend my whole pay cheque on MAC sometimes *sigh*
And I always have a huge smile on my face when I leave MAC with a bag full of goodies...
There's ALWAYS something else I want too!!
Aaah babe have fun with it!!


----------



## Hilly (May 13, 2007)

Wow!! Do you have a large collection?


----------



## allan_willb (May 14, 2007)

holy cow you better be good for a while.dang!


----------

